# Help needed woth tons pf schwinn parts



## kage (Mar 20, 2011)

I just got alot of schwinn parts thepoint is to find out what they are and a buyer..bunch of stuff..im not into bikes and we havent alot of knowledge with parts..ill email photos to whomever can help or has interest in 40s schwinn stuff


----------



## vincev (Mar 20, 2011)

pm sent about parts.would like pics.thanks


----------



## kage (Mar 20, 2011)

Pics posted/sent to everyone tmrw when I get to work.. Thanks for such quick response to all interested


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 21, 2011)

I wanna see!


----------



## jwm (Mar 21, 2011)

Me too! Watcha' got?

JWM


----------



## robertc (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm looking for a DX tank for a 40's Schwinn. Any in the bunch?


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics*

im havibng trouble uploading photos.


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics2*

i hope there are some interest... im sure not alllllll o it is allll schwinn... those heart shaped cranks with the arms and pedals in good cond. those are schwinn mid 40's some guy at a flea market told me that.. sounds possible.. tried to get a pic of the AS and the numbers but theres bike grease gunk all on it. im sure with some steal wool the thing would shine up nice..  the others i dont know what they are? stingray? hawthorne? colson maybe? one atleast reminds me of my old colson. those fenders are going to need lovin'...aka bondo probably unless your a master metal man which i am not. one of them is in decent shape actually..  that skip tooth rim/hub/spoke/brake arm are "new departures" . theres a pair of those.. the black handle bars are like the ones i had on my columbia, except they said torrington on them...these bars have letters and numbers around the tip. the other chromish bars are old too. the goldish forks look like 50's mabe? the other ones look like 40's shchwinn.theres a mid 30's girls dayton that i stripped and primed ready for paint, all original all those parts are off hanging in primer as well.. that blue bike is a hawthorne girls bike with a bar welded at somepoint in time to the top.. somebody probably didnt have the money to buy there boy a new bike so walahh!. the black frame is a old pixie i think and is schwinn too. i have other odds and ends aswell. can anybody swing by and take all this stuff away.. we need the space.. as you can see there are two pictures with just boxes and other types of bycicle frames and rims and parts.


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics3*

.....................


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics4*

.....................


----------



## HARPO (Mar 21, 2011)

Heart shaped is the "Sweetheart Sprocket" from Schwinn. The other appears to be from an Elgin.


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics5*

..............................


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics6*

.......................


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics7*

....................


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics8*

..............................


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics9*

..............................


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics10*

.....................................


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics11*

............................


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics11*

...................................


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics12*

..............................


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics13,14,15,16,17,18*

...............................


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics13,14,15,16*

...............................


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics17*

...............................


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics18*

.................................


----------



## kage (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics18 & 19*

.................................sorry about the confusing titles, i was tired of uploading pictures one by one so i tried the advanced uploader and got a little ahead of myself.


----------

